# Anyone know Altea (Costa Blanca) or Finestrat



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

err, I think this is where we're headed, at the moment trying to decide if Hymer or Monarch+flat rental+car rental is the best to do. Exchange rate suggests the Hymer would be best after arrival if the costs look similar, and I'd like to use it, and we could take the dog.

Anyone know of a really good site near Altea, one with its feet in the water would be best. Alternatively a camp site in Finestrat (sea or mountain) would be very interesting.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just back from that area (Benidorm) in between the 2 resorts you mention which are about 5 miles either side. Can't recommend a site in either Altea or Finestrat but in terms of cost it is probably cheaper to fly and hire an appartment than go by motorhome. 

Diesel cost for a 3000 mile round trip will cost around £550 plus around £100 for tolls using a mixture of motorway and N roads. For 35 nights the site we used (Camping Villasol) cost £600 and the ferry (Sea France) cost £70. 

Several people we spoke to flew by Ryan Air for around £70 return and appartments were available to rent from local agents for around £350 per month. Its really a no brainer if you can stand living in someone elses appartment.

I still prefer to go by motorhome but when you add up the cost its not that economical.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.campingsonline.com/capblanch/?idlengua=3

This site in directly on the beach at Altea, not been for a few years but have used many times in the past.

Also there is a Aire at Alfaz which is on the database but there is no tranport from the site to Albir/Alfaz but is highly recommended.

Bob


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Must admit that if I was going by motorhome, the site at Albir would be very high on the list.

A pleasant walk along the coast to Altea, far enough away from Benidorm for some peace but only 1€ if you want to go go there.

I think Bob and myself are talking about the same site, it is on the sea front at Albir, but the address is probably Altea


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Camping Cap Blanc is an excellent site as is camping playa paraiso in vilajoyosa just south of Finestrat. It is also on the beach.


----------

